# Opo 99218-99220



## tkeeton7885 (Nov 4, 2008)

If a patient is admitted to OPO on day 1 and discharged on day 2, and the provider sees the patient on day 2 only and does an H&P, can the provider still charge for initial OPO 99218-99220 on day 2? Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2008)

*99234-99236*

If I understand you correctly, the physician saw patient ONLY on day 2.

I would code 99234 - 99236 (depending on documentation) - *Observation or Inpatient Care Services (INcluding Admission and DIscharge Services)*  Check you 2008 CPT Professional edition, beginning on page 13 and continuing to page 14. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

